# Billing for Reclast



## creehle (May 21, 2010)

Can Reclast still be billed as J3488 for outpatient physician visit?
It seems that there is a payment rate in the fee schedule but it is coming up as a non-existant code. 
Any help would be appreciated,
Thanks


----------



## KathyBenson (May 21, 2010)

*reclast*

Hi,  We haven't billed any Reclast lately, but I looked it up and Ingenix shows the fee change, but the code appears to be valid.

Good luck
Kathy, CPC
OB/GYN


----------



## cmcgarry (May 21, 2010)

What is giving you a message that the code is not valid?  It is still a valid HCPCS code as far as I can tell, and wasn't on the 04/01 deleted codes list.  I don't see an actual Medicare fee, as they base reimbursement for drugs differently.


----------



## gladden (May 24, 2010)

What seems to be the problem?  I help with a Rheumatologist and we use this drug quite a bit.


----------

